# I like Logos Software but I wish they had some key works...



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2009)

Pre-Publications

It seems strange to me that the Complete Works of Douglas Wilson (and even Nancy Wilson) would be a more pressing undertaking than:

Works of John Murray
Turretin's Elenctics
Bavinck's Dogmatics

Just to name a few.

I guess their pre-pub stuff is limited to what will sell, however, and there must be a greater demand for the works on the list.

I am excited about the Calvin 500 collection and the Works of Berkhof.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, the Calvin 500 has had be salivating too. However, when I checked yesterday, there still are not enough pre-sales to justify going into production. 

I would LOVE to have Bavinck and Turretin. It least the Post-Reformation Dogmatics set is in production!!!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 2, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Pre-Publications
> 
> It seems strange to me that the Complete Works of Douglas Wilson (and even Nancy Wilson) would be a more pressing undertaking than:
> 
> ...



Hey, what are you complaining about? You can get the Mark Driscoll Sermon Collection! Why would you need Turretin's dusty old Elencti-whatevers!?


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 2, 2009)

For every 1 thing Logos publishes that is truly worthy, they publish 100 things that are just trash. 

It's amazing how the junk can immediately get published while I have gobs of pre-orders for The Works of Richard Sibbes, The Works of Thomas Manton, The Works of Thomas Goodwin, etc., etc., etc., that are simply waiting for more participants until they go into production. *sigh*

To be fair to Logos, this shows you in spades what the overall community wants. 

Folks, we need a revival.



Semper Fidelis said:


> Pre-Publications
> 
> It seems strange to me that the Complete Works of Douglas Wilson (and even Nancy Wilson) would be a more pressing undertaking than:
> 
> ...


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 2, 2009)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> To be fair to Logos, this shows you in spades what the overall community wants.
> 
> Folks, we need a revival.



BoDC, strike the head of *that* nail just a little bit harder, will you?

And the worst thing is, the "overall community" doesn't even recognize that there is a difference. Or they couldn't care less, which is closer to being the case.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 2, 2009)

Doug Wilson has a track record of making it easy for people to access his works, so that may also factor in. No doubt some production costs are involved, and if Wilson is a small investment and a reasonable return, whereas Bavinck is a big investment with less expectation of return, it would take very discerning and principled leadership to reverse those priorities.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Doug Wilson has a track record of making it easy for people to access his works, so that may also factor in. No doubt some production costs are involved, and if Wilson is a small investment and a reasonable return, whereas Bavinck is a big investment with less expectation of return, it would take very discerning and principled leadership to reverse those priorities.



I didn't mean to sound like I was slamming Logos completely.

It made me wonder if people can put stuff in a format for them in order to make it available and cut down on their production costs. Thus, I was thinking that maybe Wilson's publishing arm had already put his works in the right format making it cheap for Logos to disseminate.

I'm not against making less than stellar works available. In fact, it's helpful to have the theology of Finney and others available.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 2, 2009)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> For every 1 thing Logos publishes that is truly worthy, they publish 100 things that are just trash.
> 
> It's amazing how the junk can immediately get published while I have gobs of pre-orders for The Works of Richard Sibbes, The Works of Thomas Manton, The Works of Thomas Goodwin, etc., etc., etc., that are simply waiting for more participants until they go into production. *sigh*
> 
> ...



To be fair, people read more deeply in their own tradition than in others. Now, I don't think the works of Doug Wilson or Driscoll's sermons really have any business on "study" software like Logos, but I can understand why they aren't into publishing every obscure Reformed author. There are probably lots of decent 16th-18th century authors I'll never get around to, because I believe I need to be conversant with a number of traditions rather than a specialist in one. Logos isn't designed for period specialists, but for general audiences. Even Reformed people (a minority) are only going to read so many Reformed authors.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 2, 2009)

Charlie,

I agree but I think there are some really important Systematic works (like Bavinck and Turretin) that I cannot find at all in electronic format. I'm almost tempted to buy them so I can find a book scanner and put them into e-format for my own use.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 3, 2009)

I kept hoping to put one of my kids on exactly that project. Unfortunately, the last one is heading off to college so I'm on my own.


----------

